# quedar con alguien



## pedroveg

Salut à toutes et à tous.
Comment on dirait en français: _quedar con alguien._
Par exemple, _he quedado con Cristina a las 8 para ir al cine._
Merci beaucoup de m'aider.
À la prochaine fois.
Corriger mes fautes, svp.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

j'ai rendez-vous avec Cristina a 20 heure pour aller au cinema


----------



## tom29

Buenos dias

Como lo has pedido, te corrigo :

Es : Corrigez mes fautes, svp !

Al imperativo, el verbo "corriger" da : corrige, corrigons, corrigez.


Un saludo


----------



## femmejolie

pedroveg said:


> Salut à toutes et à tous. Salut à tous.(toutes no existe,es un error típico de los españoles)
> Comment on dirait en français: _quedar con alguien._
> Par exemple, _he quedado con Cristina a las 8 para ir al cine._
> Merci beaucoup de m'aider.
> À la prochaine fois. À la prochaine!
> Corrigez mes fautes, svp.


 

J'ai rendez-vous avec X à huit heures.(no se dice à vingt heures)


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Femmejolie, normalmente si una persona en francia dice a las 8, debe especificar de la manana o de la tarde, por eso utilizan normalmente las 20 horas. Perdona pero espero alguien pueda confirmarlo. Lo digo pues a los castellanos nos suena mal, pero es asi.


----------



## femmejolie

Bon ,sais pas.Je ne suis pas du tout convaincue.
Je crois qu'il ne faut pas spécifier l'heure,parce qu'elle est sous-entendue:
on ne va pas au cinéma en général à 8 heures du matin .
Salut


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,



> on n'y va pas au cinéma à 8 heures du matin .


Pourquoi pas: il existe des marathons de ciné... de 24H

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Tom*, como tú también lo has pedido, también me permito corregirte 



tom29 said:


> Buenos dias
> Como lo has pedido, te corrigo  *corrijo*:
> Es : Corrigez mes fautes, svp !
> Al imperativo, el verbo "corriger" da : corrige, corrigons *corrigeons*, corrigez.
> Un saludo


 
(¡ya te tocará corregirme a mi!)


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Martine*, como casi siempre, tiene razón. 

Ahora bien, si yo quedara con Cristina a las 8 de la mañana para ir al cine, lo precisaría ya que, tenéis que aceptarlo, no es una hora muy habitual.
Por lo tanto diría: He quedado con Cristina a las 8 de la mañana para ir al cine. 

Por lo tanto, en contra de lo que dicen *José* y *Martine*, estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice *femmejolie* ya que, en mi opinión, en el lenguaje hablado no se estila mucho lo de 20 heures salvo que pueda prestar a confusión como, por ejemplo:

À quelle heure décolle ton avion? 

Si contestamos *à 8 heures* se debe entender que a las 8 de la mañana pero es mejor precisarlo: *à 8 heures du matin*.
Si sale a las 8 de la tarde diríamos *à 20 heures* o bien *à 8 heures du soir*.

saludos


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Estoy de acuerdo que la hora no es la mas habitual para ir al cine, pero tenies que darme la razon en que es muy habitual en Francia, decir la hora diciendo 16 heures en vez de a 4 heure, pues caso contrario creo que muchos millones de franceses diariamente se equivocan. Y estamos aqui para resolver dudas generadas y aclararlas intentando precisar lo mas posible, dejando previamente claro que lo correcto en este caso se lo dejo a quien lo diga pues si dices a 8 heure puede comprenderte y si dices 20 heures igual.
Uf! Espero no haber resultado demasiado academico


----------



## femmejolie

Víctor Pérez said:


> *Martine*, como casi siempre, tiene razón.
> 
> Ahora bien, si yo quedara con Cristina a las 8 de la mañana para ir al cine, lo precisaría ya que, tenéis que aceptarlo, no es una hora muy habitual.
> Por lo tanto diría: He quedado con Cristina a las 8 de la mañana para ir al cine.
> 
> Por lo tanto, en contra de lo que dicen *José* y *Martine*, estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice *femmejolie* ya que, en mi opinión, en el lenguaje hablado no se estila mucho lo de 20 heures salvo que pueda prestar a confusión como, por ejemplo:
> 
> À quelle heure décolle ton avion?
> 
> Si contestamos *à 8 heures* se debe entender que a las 8 de la mañana pero es mejor precisarlo: *à 8 heures du matin*.
> Si sale a las 8 de la tarde diríamos *à 20 heures* o bien *à 8 heures du soir*.
> 
> saludos


Merci,Victor


----------



## CarlaShua

NUEVA PREGUNTA

​Hola, amigos. ¿Podríais darme una traducción de esta frase al francés?

'¿Qué tal (o 'qué te parece') si quedamos a las siete?'

Si se os ocurre, os agradecería que me dieseis más de una opción.

Un saludo.


----------



## Domtom

-
Ça te dit de nous voir à 7 heures?

Que dirais-tu de nous voir à 7 heures?


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Otras frases: "ça te convient si on se rencontre à 7 heures?" o simplemente "on se rencontre à 7 heures?" pero esta frase es mas coloquial.


----------



## Albert 50

Au Canada on dirait "Ça te/vous va si on se retrouve/se rejoint à 7 heures....?"

Cordialmente
Albert


----------



## annye

On se voit à 7 heures?


----------



## CarlaShua

Merci bien... Me apunto vuestras sugerencias. 

Aunque leyéndolas se me presenta otra duda: ¿no es habitual emplear las formas 'avoir' o 'prendre rendez-vous' para quedar con alguien?


----------



## annye

CarlaShua said:


> Merci bien... Me apunto vuestras sugerencias.
> 
> Aunque leyéndolas se me presenta otra duda: ¿no es habitual emplear las formas 'avoir' o 'prendre rendez-vous' para quedar con alguien?


 
Salut Carla:

*Rendez-vous (subst. masc):* Rencontre entre deux ou plusieurs personnes, qui ont convenu du motif, de la date et du lieu. 

La formule "j'ai rendez-vous" on peut l'utiliser dans un contexte dynamique et présent. (avoir un rendez vous).
Si on ajoute "un": "j'ai un rendez-vous" signifie que j'ai pris date.

On utilise aussi "prendre un rendez-vous" (avec le medecin, le coiffeur..)..

_Donner (un) rendez-vous (à qqn) - *Loc. verb*._Fixer le jour, l'heure et lieu d'une rencontre (avec quelqu'un).
_Prendre (un) rendez-vous (chez/avec qqn) *Loc. verb*_. S'entendre (avec quelqu'un) sur la date et le lieu d'une rencontre.
_Rendez-vous de chasse- *Loc. verb*_. Emplacement, maison de campagne utilisé comme lieu de rencontre de chasseurs.
_Rendez-vous social - *Loc. verb*_. Entrevue fixée d'avance, entre les partenaires sociaux à des fins de négociations.
Désolée, j'ai écris très rapide et j'ai oublié de citer le source:

*Dictionnaire d'expressions idiomatiques: CNRTL.fr *

Bon courage et bonne journée.
Annie


----------



## Railway

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonsoir!

¿Cómo diríais "que te parece si quedamos a las 4 en la cafetería..."?

No se ni por donde empezar.... 

Merci!


----------



## Paquita

Qu'en penses-tu/qu'en dis-tu si on se retrouve/ Que dis-tu de se retrouver à 4 h à la cafète ?
Te lo pongo un poco coloquial...


----------



## petite laura

Bonjour!!!!!

je ne sais pas si je pourrais poser cette question ausssi

Ça vous plaît si on fait un rendez-vous à 4 heures dans la cafeterie??

je veux savoir si ma question est correcte

merci d'avance!


----------



## Paquita

Hola Petite Laura y bienvenida al foro...

Ça vous plaît = no lo diría (¿dirías " te gusta que", en este contexto? a lo sumo = Ça vous plairait...= le gustaría)
faire un rendez-vous = no=> se donner rendez-vous => si nous nous donnons/si nous nous donnions ..(coloquial = si on se donnait..)
dans = no=> à
la cafèterie = no = la cafétéria (pronuncia con diptongo "ia" y palabra aguda ..)


----------



## Tina.Irun

petite laura said:


> Bonjour!!!!!
> 
> je ne sais pas si je pourrais poser cette question ausssi
> 
> Ça vous plaît si on fait un rendez-vous à 4 heures dans la cafeterie??
> 
> je veux savoir si ma question est correcte
> 
> merci d'avance!


 
Nada de tuteo por lo que leemos.
Ça vous plaît -   _*ça vous  plairait...*_
si on fait un rendez-vous - * si on se donne rendez-vous*
dans la cafeterie ?- *à la cafétéria ?*


----------



## Railway

Merci a tous par votre aide!! (como siempre utilísima)


----------



## JCAP2009

Hola ! 

Una preguntita a proposito de "quedar con alguien". Nunca lo he visto conjugado en presente del indicativo (salvo para "quedamos")
Sé que se usa mucho con el pasado: He quedado con ella. 
Pero me gustaria saber si es correcto en Presente, como : "Quedo contigo a las 3, delante de no sé qué edificio, vale?"

Muchas gracias ! 
Y Felices Fiestas


----------



## Pinairun

Podemos usarlo en cualquier tiempo y persona:

Normalmente _quedo_ con Pilar los miércoles por la tarde. Hacemos tarde de chicas.
Aunque trabajábamos en distintas ciudades, siempre _quedábamos_ el último sábado del mes para vernos.
Ahora voy a ver a Ignacio. Luego _quedo_ contigo ¿te parece?

¿Por qué no _quedáis_ para comer en un restaurante más céntrico?
Bueno, seguramente _quedaremos_ para vernos el domingo.

_Quedaría_ con él, pero es un informal y no tengo ganas de que me dé plantón.

Saludos


----------



## suroeste

Hola!

je m'éloigne un peu du sujet initial, mais pas du message d'origine.

(toutes no existe,es un error típico de los españoles)

Pourquoi toutes n'existeraient-elles pas? 

Le CTRL indique :
*II. −* _Pron. indéf._ *A. −* _Au plur._ _Tous, toutes_. [Marque l'idée de totalité sans exception]
_Une nuée de femmes enveloppa le maître (...) il (...) disait à toutes des choses faciles et jolies qui les enchantaient_ (A. France, _Barbe-Bleue_, Chemise, 1909, p. 281).  

Si on ne s'adresse qu'à des hommes : _salut à tous_
Si on ne s'adresse qu'à des femmes : _salut à toutes_
si on s'adresse à des hommes et des femmes : _salut à tous_ suffit, le masculin l'emportant sur le féminin dans la langue française. Toutefois, l'expression _salut à toutes et tous _devient de plus en plus courante...
_
À tous et à toutes Alexandre répondait, le ton détaché, négligent, comme il avait entendu dire au château: « Non, je n'ai rien vu »_ (A. Daudet, _Pte paroisse_, 1895, p. 312).  

Bonne fin d'année à tous


----------



## HeidiLuna

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*

​Cómo digo quedar con alguien en francés, retrouver? o rencontrer? Es que me suena raro. Para decir por ejemplo: ''¿El sábado puedes quedar por la tarde?'' sería: ''Le samedi tu peux retrouver le soir?''


----------



## depphine

la traducción de ''¿El sábado puedes quedar por la tarde?'' sería, "on peut se voir samedi après-midi ?" esta manera es informal, se lo dices a un amigo. Si esta solución te conviene, bien, sino necesito un poco más de contexto porque hay muchas maneras de traducir quedar con alguien en francés jaja


----------



## michèle.m

Bonjour HeidiLuna,

Je dirais: peut-on *se revoir*/*se rejoindre*/*se voir*/*se retrouver*/*se rencontrer* samedi soir?

À bientôt,

Michèle.


----------



## HeidiLuna

Okk!! merci beaucoup depphine et michèle! XD


----------



## chiqui_c

Buenas, tengo una duda en relación a la versión francesa de la frase siguiente: 

"¿Dónde prefieres que quedemos mañana?" 

Creo que en este caso habría que usar se retrouver/ se rencontrer, pero no me queda claro. 

Mi apuesta:

"Où est-ce que tu veux qu'on se retrouve demain ?"

Creo que algo más sencillo también funcionaria. Algo como :

"On se voit/retrouve où demain ?"

Aunque busco algo más cercano a la primera propuesta, más formal.

Gracias por adelantado.


----------

